# Spectra Cut II Backs Sticks



## holyfudgemuffin (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been using Spectra Cut II with not much difficulty. But on 1 out of every 5 shirts or so, the backing of the transfer is sticking fast to the vinyl and proves very difficult to pull off at times. Most of the time it will be only one letter out of the transfer but sometimes its almost the whole image. Any help on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## james tees (Apr 21, 2007)

Are you using the Spectra II white color? If you are, I have read about other people having problems as well. If you are not using the white, check your blade depth. You might be cutting too deep.

JT


----------



## holyfudgemuffin (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah it is the white that I'm having most problems with. I wonder why its the white and not any others


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That is the question that nobody seems to be able to answer. I was forced to switch back to Thermoflex Plus white because nobody from Imprintables would call me back when I called and left messages with them about the white problems. I really want to use SCII as it really cuts my cost down when doing 9 inch transfers as I can get 2 out of the width. But I had 3 fairly good size orders and Imprintables couldn't/wouldn't call me back so I went with thermoflex plus and it worked like magic. So I am sticking with thermoflex plus until I can personally get some samples showing me that SCII white's problem has been taken care of.


----------



## james tees (Apr 21, 2007)

I spoke to Bob at Imprintables Warehouse about this just last Friday. He claims this is an isolated case and only happens on rare occasions and that they are working to correct this problem with their supplier. You need to contact them and voice your concerns. They also monitor this Post so a little more bad press on this subject might get them to seriously act on this issue. 
JT


----------



## holyfudgemuffin (Mar 20, 2007)

On that note, has anyone tried the easy weed? i was wondering if that could possibly be a good switch for the white.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

try this ::: Welcome to Joto Paper ::: multi-cut and it's also 20"


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just ordered my first SCII this week and talked to Josh who frequents this forum. Before I ordered I asked him about the white and he said they thought they had the problem fixed. on the instructions they sent it states 15 seconds at 311 degrees with light pressure. This only applies to white. the other SCII is 10-15 seconds at 302 degrees light pressure.

Haven't had time to try it out this weekend but hope to first part of this week. Hope this helps you.

By the way I was very well pleased with the service I received from Imprintables. This is the 2nd time I've ordered from them and have found them to be very much the proffesionals.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

james tees said:


> I spoke to Bob at Imprintables Warehouse about this just last Friday. He claims this is an isolated case and only happens on rare occasions and that they are working to correct this problem with their supplier. You need to contact them and voice your concerns. They also monitor this Post so a little more bad press on this subject might get them to seriously act on this issue.
> JT


I called and spoke with them and voiced my concerns, Bob told me that they "thought" they had a bad batch and would be recieving a new shipment and was "hopeful" that they would rectify the problem. Then I called to ask them if the problem was rectified and can't get anyone to call me back. Well sorry but I am in a service business and that's not how a service business is supposed to be ran. If they can't return my call then I can't be hoping they have the problem solved. So I moved onto Thermoflex plus and it works like magic. Like I have said in the past, I really like their product, but if they can't call me back on an issue and possible order then I can't "assume" the problem is fixed, order it and hope for the best.

Jan I am going to try joto's product, again thanks for the link.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

knifemaker3 said:


> I just ordered my first SCII this week and talked to Josh who frequents this forum. Before I ordered I asked him about the white and he said they thought they had the problem fixed. on the instructions they sent it states 15 seconds at 311 degrees with light pressure. This only applies to white. the other SCII is 10-15 seconds at 302 degrees light pressure.
> 
> Haven't had time to try it out this weekend but hope to first part of this week. Hope this helps you.
> 
> By the way I was very well pleased with the service I received from Imprintables. This is the 2nd time I've ordered from them and have found them to be very much the proffesionals.


Yes I got the instructions about the new temp on white, but it didn't work any better for me. Granted it was a roll that was a "supposed" bad batch, so I can't say it doesn't work. The only thing that has worked for me is sticking it in my wife's flower coolers and "freezing" the glue off the mylar. It does work, but when I had a fairly good sized order to fill and they wouldn't call me back, I wasn't taking a chance with the "freezer fix" and went with Thermoflex Plus which worked great.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> I called and spoke with them and voiced my concerns, Bob told me that they "thought" they had a bad batch and would be recieving a new shipment and was "hopeful" that they would rectify the problem. Then I called to ask them if the problem was rectified and can't get anyone to call me back. Well sorry but I am in a service business and that's not how a service business is supposed to be ran. If they can't return my call then I can't be hoping they have the problem solved. So I moved onto Thermoflex plus and it works like magic. Like I have said in the past, I really like their product, but if they can't call me back on an issue and possible order then I can't "assume" the problem is fixed, order it and hope for the best.
> 
> Jan I am going to try joto's product, again thanks for the link.


Shouldn't they be offering a refund for the defected rolls I think i would thats only good business


----------



## holyfudgemuffin (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont know, but like i said i have had a lot of problems with it. i hope that it does get rectified soon. im thinking of going to the easy weed for the white but im not sure how good that is.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

holyfudgemuffin said:


> I dont know, but like i said i have had a lot of problems with it. i hope that it does get rectified soon. im thinking of going to the easy weed for the white but im not sure how good that is.


You may want to try the multi-cut Jan spoke of I've read lots of goods things on it.I'm going to try it next it never hurts to have a back up plan.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I really like the Hotmark 70. I've had great luck with it.good luck. .... JB


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

You are not alone... 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t18394.html


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I don't believe they've fixed yet. I ordered from Josh not too long ago, I believe three weeks ago, when he stated they resolved the problem.

We'll i just lost two shirts to letters sticking to the mylar backing. This is after 15 minutes in the fridge to chill it down. He sold me 50 yards, and I hope this can go back.

Will let you know what they say.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i'm tellin' ya.......try the multi-cut........in the past 6 days i've cut, weeded & pressed just over 100 shirts (different orders....) with white multi-cut. cuts & weeds great, peels hot slick as a whistle.....pressed at their recommended time & temp - no fiddling around with it to find a 'sweet spot' - i don't have time!!


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going to give the Multi-Cut a shot - though I will say that I just tried Thermoflex and was very impressed. We did some TINY letters - and they adhered beautifully.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Jan I just received my order of white and picked up some red from joto. I will post my results after I do a shirt with it. I want to thank you for giving me the info for them.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Flower Box,

What was the outcome with your testing? Please share with us your thoughts.

Thank you.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry BMurph for not reporting earlier, honestly I forgot to report it. I just tried it yesterday and I will tell you that it works almost identical to thermoflex plus. This stuff peels like butter. 

I believe I found me a new product, well actually Jan (jberte) found it and then told me (all of us) about it, thanks a bunch Jan.

Sorry Josh and Imprintables but to me this stuff works alot better then Spectra Cut II, this is JMHO.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Nothing to be sorry about. Thank you for your input. I look forward to trying it out. Did you try white? how bout red?

Seems Red on the spectra cut has provided me some problems as well. I look forward to peeling like butter while hot.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It was the white I did the shirts with. I haven't tried the red yet.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi I just did some shirts with the white and red spectra II and it was a nightmare I thought I would never get the backing off and believe it or not the red was worse then the white so Multicut here I come. 
quote=BMurphy688;124312]Nothing to be sorry about. Thank you for your input. I look forward to trying it out. Did you try white? how bout red?

Seems Red on the spectra cut has provided me some problems as well. I look forward to peeling like butter while hot.[/quote]


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

levelbest said:


> I'm going to give the Multi-Cut a shot - though I will say that I just tried Thermoflex and was very impressed. We did some TINY letters - and they adhered beautifully.


Yeah, ThermoFlex rocks for small details. I tried doing a small left chest design of my logo (with some small details) on a shirt with SpectraCut II, and it was a nightmare. I'm going to try to remove it with acetone just so I can try to salvage the shirt. I tried the same design with ThermoFlex, and it came out beautifully.

Jan, thanks for the tip on Multicut. I will be trying it with my next order of vinyl. It's cheaper than ThermoFlex isn't it? Jan, Multicut should give you free vinyl for life for all the sales you are bringing them .


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hah! your lips to their ears rusty! i wish i got paid for it, but sadly, no endorsement fees here..... it is, however, a really good product at any price (tho it's nice that it's less expensive than thermo!) and i like passing on good news in this biz 

i'm about to start pressing an order done with 3 colors of the glitter, plus black - all their product. if i can get 2 minutes between the time the last peel comes off and the shirts run out the door i'll get a pic of the results and post.


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey alll.

I've just finsihed, finally, an order for 36 shirst, two color, red and black. I used spectra for both colors.

The red was used for from left chest, first at a realtively small font, but after troubles, increased size, and still the same troubles. It's impossible to just pull mylar off after a 1/2 hour of cool time. Letters would come off in entirety, thus requiring a second, sometimes third pressing of spot letters. 

This job has been a nightmare, and I have definetly lost money on the time spent handling each shirt, not too mention the cost of material to repair. I lost count on how many times I handled each shirt to get the job done. 

You know what scares me the most, the fact I am doing this job for a very close friend and I am terrified of the fact something may happen after the fact resulting in the shirts coming back. Why do you ask, just so happens a large job I did for someone in GRAY, has the corners peeling now. I asked for all the shirts that have it happening so I can see, take pictures, and forward onto impresssionables for a response. I know for a fact I followed thier instuctions to a tee to ensure this would not happen. Why, again another good friend I am doing this for. 

I am lucky enough to start a relatively new business that has taken off like you wouldn't believe. So much, I've been able to aquire a Toyota 9000 embroidery machine. If my name is damaged now due to these incidences, I'm going to be crushed. I've fought the vinyl discussion vs screen printing thus far. Don't know how long I'm going to be able to carry one. 

I can say this, I will not buy any more spectra cut period until I feel a 100 percent comfortable the problem has been resolved. 

I will say Josh has been responsive. Unfotunately, I've been in the hospital for a bad back and have not been able to speak about the latest feedback direct with him, but will report once the converation has been held. If you knew me, you would understand how hard it was to be laid up in bed hearing the feedback without being able to do something.

I am extremely disappointed thus far with the spectra cut product, not Josh, nor impressionable wahrehouse or the awesome vinyl cutter sold to me.

The time wasted hopefully will be compensated from the supplier in a businesslike manner. 

Until next time,

Good night, 

Murph


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Murph, I'm sorry to hear about your experience and your back. I hope you get feeling better. Have you tried the other products? ThermoFlex or MultiCut?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hi murph - that's terrible news - your back and your experience with the spectracut  i'm attaching a pic of one of my work shirts - these are at LEAST 4 yrs old and have been washed countless times - i wear one every day to work (plus sweatshirts with similar design, this IS iowa  ) the smallest letters are 1/4" but are by no means the smallest i've ever done. based on when i made these, the green is probably thermoflex, the white is definitely multicut. both peel hot, and completely clean. and as you can see, they wear like iron, will far outlast the garment on which they're applied. this past fall i tearfully tossed some long-sleeved chambray shirts that i made my first year in business - the shirts were literally rags........the logo on the pocket however, was as bright and clear as the day i pressed them. i guess my point is, don't give up on the process!! but don't be pulling that press til your back has healed!


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

Throwing my hat in the ring here too. 

I had no idea what a pain it is to get the mylar off the Spectra Cut until I just tried Thermoflex. It's like night and day.
I had ordered a roll of white Spectra a couple of months ago - of course not knowing of the problems with it. I just tried to use it on Thursday and the first shirt applied much the same as all other Spectra colors, but after that - it wouldn't stick to the shirt - AT ALL. When I went to remove the Mylar, the white came right off just like a piece of removable tape. 
I put it aside and drove to the next town over and bought white Thermoflex. It does cost more, and I wish it were wider, but what a difference.
I'm stuck now with several rolls of (various colors) SpectraCut, but will save those rolls for emergency use only. 
I'm ordering a roll of the Multi cut on Monday to give that a shot. 

What really burns me about the SpectraCut thing is, even though Imprintables obviously KNOWS they have an issue - they continue to sell it without a word of warning to their customers. 
Couple that with the times I've emailed with questions, never to get a response - and I'm done.


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

jacsma said:


> What really burns me about the SpectraCut thing is, even though Imprintables obviously KNOWS they have an issue - they continue to sell it without a word of warning to their customers.
> Couple that with the times I've emailed with questions, never to get a response - and I'm done.


The odd thing is that I am usually VERY impressed with Imprintables and their staff otherwise - I just wish they would straighten SpectraCut II out - or start offering something else. The white is honestly horrible. 

On a related note, I had gotten a sample from them and it included Black SpectraCut (not cut II) which appears thicker. I didn't have any problems with it when I ran into an emergency and needed something cut out of black the otherday. I definanately dont like the look as much as CutII but I didn't have any issues with peel away.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jacsma said:


> Throwing my hat in the ring here too.
> 
> I had no idea what a pain it is to get the mylar off the Spectra Cut until I just tried Thermoflex. It's like night and day.
> I had ordered a roll of white Spectra a couple of months ago - of course not knowing of the problems with it. I just tried to use it on Thursday and the first shirt applied much the same as all other Spectra colors, but after that - it wouldn't stick to the shirt - AT ALL. When I went to remove the Mylar, the white came right off just like a piece of removable tape.
> ...


 
Maybe someone can put a word in the head nacho's ear that they are losing customer big time because this forum reaches and helps alot of people.
I feel like they should offer refunds or a credit because this many people can't be wrong about it and I'm sure in the long run it will cost them more then us.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

With them not returning phone calls and emails about their product failure says alot about the company, I am staying away from them. There is too many other companies out there that has a superior product and better customer service to deal with.

You see 'em bragging up their cutter though about how much better it is then anything they have seen, but when it comes to a product failure they are nowhere to be found.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> You see 'em bragging up their cutter though about how much better it is then anything they have seen, but when it comes to a product failure they are nowhere to be found.


If you are referring to the GX-24, that's not their cutter, it's Roland's. They just sell it. Lots of companies sell it.

As for Imprintable's customer service, I think it's been pretty good, relatively speaking. However I have had an email that I did not get a response to. But like others have said, if you've personally tried both SpectraCut II and ThermoFlex, I don't think there is any comparison. Peeling ThermoFlex is about like peeling the plastic strip off a new band-aid, while the mylar on SCII is like trying to remove last year's inspection sticker off your car window.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I know it's not their cutter they just sell it. My point is they are dodging their product failure, but yet keep coming to this forum and posting praise about another product they sell. I've sent emails and phone calls along with others on this forum and they never returned calls nor emails. 

I think that's a pretty poor way of representing a company, not that they need to call me back now, as they will never get another penny from me. I am just letting others know.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Imprintables is vigorously working to correct the issue(s) with the Spectracut II product line. I have been hesitant to post a 'blanket' statement about the product line, because believe it not, it is working for the vast majority of our customers. 

While the cutting pressure, heat press pressure, time and temperature need to be accurate for the product to work correctly, I still understand and have seen well documented cases where there is product failure (especially with the white). 

We are still committed to our customers as we have always been, and will issue credits or product replacements for anyone who wants to return material that they are unhappy with. 

The way we are moving forward until the problem is rectified is to suggest our standard Spectracut product or our Spectra EZ Weed product as an alternative to the Cut II for start ups and customers with issues.

Having said this, we will continue to offer the Spectracut II, since we have a user base that has had success with the product for 5+ years, and new customers that like the product.

For those customers that are unhappy with us over this issue, I sincerely do apologize and will do whatever I can to make you satisfied. I realize that some have made the decision to move on to other suppliers, but if you have any material left that you are unable to use - the credit or replacement offer still stands.

I apologize if it seems like I tried to "dodge" these product issues. I have been reading the posts and actually forwarding links to some of them up the ladder. Fixing this is certainly at the the very top of our priority list.


----------



## harley53 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I ordered Spectra Cut II white about three weeks ago. I did a couple of shirts with it last week. I used 316 degrees an 16 seconds on my heat press.

It's a mighty press 15x15. The backing came off without a hitch. The shirts looked great. I was very impressed with the results.

Just a heads up. Some of you might want to try these settings. Be sure to let the shirt cool down after applying.

Greg


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

harley53 said:


> I ordered Spectra Cut II white about three weeks ago. I did a couple of shirts with it last week. I used 316 degrees an 16 seconds on my heat press.


Why did you use those settings instead of the manufactures settings of 302 at 10 sec? Did the orginal settings not work? Or have they changed the manufacture's settings?


----------



## harley53 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rusty,

I believe they changed the setting for white only. I tried it and for me worked just fine. I believe I read it in another post on this forum.

Greg


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought the cutter/press package from imprintables and it came with White Spectra 2. That stuff is garbage. I bought multi-cut from Joto Paper, Inc. for a 40 shirt order I had (black). I put it on gold Gildan T-Shirts and I must tell you the stuff is awesome. It's hotpeel and I'm glad I found it. The girls' name was Tia that I bought it from and it's the bomb. A bit pricey though at 2.30 a foot (in 27 yard rolls).


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

pawsflorida said:


> I bought the cutter/press package from imprintables and it came with White Spectra 2. That stuff is garbage. I bought multi-cut from Joto Paper, Inc. for a 40 shirt order I had (black). I put it on gold Gildan T-Shirts and I must tell you the stuff is awesome. It's hotpeel and I'm glad I found it. The girls' name was Tia that I bought it from and it's the bomb. A bit pricey though at 2.30 a foot (in 27 yard rolls).


Hi Mike

Sorry about your experience with Cut II. Here is a link to an update on some of the problems with cut II: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t28082.html 

Feel free to call us to get the product replaced with something that you'll like better.


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Sorry about your experience with Cut II. Here is a link to an update on some of the problems with cut II: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t28082.html
> 
> Feel free to call us to get the product replaced with something that you'll like better.


Hi Josh:

I'd love to sample that new stuff. If it's anything like the hotpeel I tried I will by some. Can you send me a sample so I can try it? I wasted so many T-Shirts with that Spectra it cost me a fortune.

Thanks,
Mike Annable
PAWS Print & Web Solutions


----------



## phatheadshirts (Mar 19, 2008)

I know this post is older and maybe the product has had some updates to it since it was created but I thought I'd offer my 2 cents since I had the same problem. I couldn't get the back off to save my life. 

First let me say this is my first time using cut vinyl in any form so I was learning by trial and error. 

I cut my comany logo in some white spectra cut II and weeded as usual. I applyed it per the manufacturers directions and had the same problem that stuff was stuck. after 10 min or so of fiddling with it I gave up and trashed the shirt. I came to the forum and found this post looking for the trick to this stuff. I did what the one poster said and turned up the heat and press time hoping for a better result. I applied a new transfer to a new shirt and waited for it to cool and proceeded to remove the mylar backing. again stuck like super glue.

Let me say here I have a bit of a temper when it comes to things that don't work properly. I got so pissed that I was ready to give up and yanked on the mylar hard. what do you know it came right off clean as a whistle. 

I thought maybe it was a fluke so I did a fresh one let it cool and ripped the mylar off like duct tape stuck to chest hair clean and fast. well it worked. I've made a dozen or so now with the same process and they look great. Some of the corners came up here and there so I pressed them again with the teflon sheet on top and man do they look good. This stuff is real close to the look and feel of silkscreen or plastisol. 

Heat your press to 320 and press for 17 seconds. wait for it to cool down and pull the mylar off like a bandaid hard and fast. Repress with a teflon sheet and you should be good to go. if the mylar breaks around the letters bring up your blade a bit or lighten the pressure and that should solve your problems. 

I'm so excited I gotta go make some more.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

phatheadshirts said:


> I know this post is older and maybe the product has had some updates to it since it was created but I thought I'd offer my 2 cents since I had the same problem. I couldn't get the back off to save my life.
> 
> First let me say this is my first time using cut vinyl in any form so I was learning by trial and error.
> 
> ...


Or another option. Get multicut or thermoflex plus.


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL...I totally agree...less stress!


----------



## phatheadshirts (Mar 19, 2008)

that stuff is way to expensive. but what eve suit yourself.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

If you do prefer a material with a sticky backing (like those suggested) and want to stick to the Spectra line of materials you can also try Eco-Film. This product does not have any release issues and can be peeled hot, warm or cold.

However if you like a non sticky back material the Spectracut or Spectracut II would be the options.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

phatheadshirts said:


> that stuff is way to expensive. but what eve suit yourself.


Expensive? multicut is basically the same price as sc2 and it is 20" wide. Thermoflex plus is cheaper but only 15" wide.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> If you do prefer a material with a sticky backing (like those suggested) and want to stick to the Spectra line of materials you can also try Eco-Film. This product does not have any release issues and can be peeled hot, warm or cold.


I love this stuff!!! Ive only used the white, but I will definitely use it again! Ive gone thru 2 rolls so far. Not one issue! NONE!

I used to use the spectra cut II, but switched over to thermoflex due to the issues I was having with the spectracut. But I dont like how aggressive the stickyness is to the t's. Eco, is just sticky enough, and peels like a dream.


----------

